# Sheephead on the fly



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

We had one fly between us the stripes liked. Landed four.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey, could we see a close up of the fly and how you fished it.

As in did you let it sit on the bottom or where you stripping it while sight casting?

Those guys have been hard to fool for me.

Joe


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet! I can't figure out how to get these guys to bite anything. Then again I don't target them much either...

Nice boat as well!


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like fun I'd love to get one of those guys with my fly rod


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

how on earth did you manage that? ive NEVER had a sheep hit on anything other than natural bait


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

They are great fun to catch on a fly. I held the fly state record for a while a few years ago. 
Congrats on the catch.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice! Would love to get into some sheepies on the fly!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> how on earth did you manage that? ive NEVER had a sheep hit on anything other than natural bait


They'll eat white grubs. I've caught lots of them around rigs this way. I fish the grub up in the water, just jigging and winding. The fly he used looks like a wooly bugger, but it's really hard to tell.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Sheephead fly*

I think it is called the green weenie or a version of it trom the book: Flies of Texas . I can not find my copy of the book. Jon had tied one and I had tied one years back but there was only one on the boat. It helped that the fish were unusually aggressive and numerous because the fly looked like a piece of moss with a little glitter in it. After four big sheep and four reds it was toast. I hope I can find the book to tie a few more.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I pulled out my copy, looks like green/olive rabbit dubbing with a hackle widely palmered over it, beadchain eyes about halfway back, but i am sure that is negotiable.

I will might be able to try to tie a few and post a thread on it before the weekend(but if it comes between fishing and tying, I am out the door)

Thanks for the word on the secret fly


----------



## Watson54 (Mar 10, 2011)

808Ryan said:


> Looks like fun I'd love to get one of those guys with my fly rod


I also love prey fish. Once i did it and i still remember that i loved it.
There is something called experience that i could not get. How about teaching fishing over this forum.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are real nice sheepies, looks like a blast catching them on fly! I'm new to TX fishing, are they targetable all year? Thanks for sharing.
FC


----------



## Watson54 (Mar 10, 2011)

Watson54 said:


> I also love prey fish. Once i did it and i still remember that i loved it.
> There is something called experience that i could not get. How about teaching fishing over this forum.


Las Vegas Senior Apartments


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Going to two flyrods*

Check out the fishing gear for sale on this site. I am selling two Loomis and one sweet Sage Xi2. This will leave me with two rods. Downsizing all my tackle. Also have a lot of never used flies for sale.


----------

